# My setup



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Hope this doesn't breach any rules, but thought some on here might be interested to see the setup at my shop.

JP


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Show us the front!


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Here you go:

JP


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

pah, thats the side...


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I recognise your user name from Seloc JP - I hope your venture is still going well


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Not intentional - no matter what I do it posts it the wrong way!

JP


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Welcome to the world of.. I'm posting a pic, but it ends up every which way.. but the right way









Mac by any chance??


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Save it upside down

Save it the right way up

Then try to upload it again..

I don't know why it works, but it does for me


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The back looks better


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

[QUOa TE=Mouse;235231]Save it upside down

Save it the right way up

Then try to upload it again..

I don't know why it works, but it does for me

Done .......


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Very nice!

How loud is it when both Super Caimanos are grinding away?









Take it one of them is for single origin?


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> Very nice!
> 
> How loud is it when both Super Caimanos are grinding away?
> 
> ...


Both single origins - never do blends, apart from Sweetshop occasionally. Grinders are noisy, but we're low volume so never both on at once.

JP


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Great stuff, love those grinders - no fuss beasts with good distribution.







)


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> Great stuff, love those grinders - no fuss beasts with good distribution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep - we weigh all our doses anyway, so no real disadvantages in having dosers. Grind quality is very good (noticeably better than my old SJ).

JP


----------

